# List of good cloths and cloth stores to get stuff from



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey, I was thinking, since I've just seen one or two posts in here about tutorials and what types of cloth to use, I was thinking of compiling a list of the different cloth stores that are good to go to and the different types of cloth that are recommended to get?

So far I haven't gotten much

Stores:
Jo-Ann's 
Michael's
(I don't know many cloth stores that are nationwide)

Cloth:
Fleece
(I don't know yet if Flannel and Cotton are ok to use. And what about canvas?)

Any help would be appreciated ^=^


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

You can find fabric stores in your area by going to google and entering "fabric store *zipcode*". 

I think fleece is best because it is hard to destroy and and it doesn't unravel. Because it doesn't unravel, there are no long strings for your girls to swallow and possibly choke on/get caught in their insides/etc. 

Also, once they realize it doesn't rip apart... they generally lose interest in tearing it up.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

I always use fleece because it doesn't fray, so little toes can't get caught in any loose threads and get hurt.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Are there any other good cloths to use? I knew fleece would definately be a given but I'm trying to make a list of all the good cloths to use ^-^


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

You can use cotton or flannels, just make sure you sew them with all the seams on the inside and if they start to get chewed and frayed take them out. The majority of people make their hammocks with a cotton/flannel and a fleece on the inside so they are both pretty and comfy. If you need any hammock help just let me know  I sew quite a bit and do stuff for my boys and other rats all the time

If you are in canada, then Fabricland is one of the only choices, along with quilt stores. 

In the states:

Hancocks
Thousbandsofbolts
Joanns
Walmart
Hobby Lobby


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

digitalangel said:


> You can use cotton or flannels, just make sure you sew them with all the seams on the inside and if they start to get chewed and frayed take them out. The majority of people make their hammocks with a cotton/flannel and a fleece on the inside so they are both pretty and comfy. If you need any hammock help just let me know  I sew quite a bit and do stuff for my boys and other rats all the time
> 
> If you are in canada, then Fabricland is one of the only choices, along with quilt stores.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was also wondering about Felt as well. It just popped into my head because I don't think it frays at all. And I'm actually compiling the list to kinda get an idea of what cloths I'd like to use to make my own with hope that I'll have a few sets done for when I hopefully get some new ratties ^-^ Thanks a bunch


----------



## vivianelizabeth (Feb 24, 2010)

For the Canadians:

I know in BC there are lots of Fabricanas and Fabric Lands.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabricana has closed many of their stores and are now only in richmond and coquitlam  There are no fannys fabrics left as far as I know, used to love going there with my mom. Fabricland I find is REALLY pricey, even with a membership you have to watch your sales, I've found sometimes the private quilt stores are cheaper then fabricland because they care more about their customs then gouging


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

I always look at Walmart for the discounted fabric bin  they sometimes have cheap ones.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

lilangel said:


> I always look at Walmart for the discounted fabric bin  they sometimes have cheap ones.


Sounds like you're one of the lucky ones that still has a WalMart with a fabric department. The ones here don't have them, at least not anymore. The walmart's in WA that I went to got rid of their fabric departments, same with the ones I go to in TN. Wish they still had them though >.< 



... sooo would felt be a good cloth to put on my list?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Little_Vixen said:


> lilangel said:
> 
> 
> > I always look at Walmart for the discounted fabric bin  they sometimes have cheap ones.
> ...


Oh i herd of this also in other walmarts around i sure do hope they do not do this here.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea. I was so sad when they did >.< I got a long thing of felt from them because when I was 13 or so my door broke off, hinges included.. So I had no door. So we went to walmart and got a sheet of fleece and voila, cloth door ^_^ Soon after though they got rid of the fabric department T_T



Side note: What does anyone know about felt as being a possible ok cloth to use. I don't think it frays or anything so I was just wondering... not that I have any felt, I've just got some cotton and denim at the moment


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

the felt I have in with my craft supplies doesn't fray but it isn't very durable and I don't think it would take long to wear out or fall apart.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

I was thinking about that earlier too, I used to do a lot of felt crafts with my mom when I was little and if you tug too hard on felt it'll get thinner and then start getting sheer and pretty much fall apart. Not really durable for rats that love to chew.

Though fleece isn't either, it is more durable lol. We have a few sets of fleece hammocks/bags/tubs and Isis chewed a hole to get in between the layers of cloth and sleep in there instead of in the bags, was cute but we ran out of bags rather quick 

I guess if the rat doesn't like it, or, in the case of Isis, likes it too much we really can't stop them eh?


----------



## Julia_Austen (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anyone know any good online
store selling different accessories for rats?
I wish I were gifted enough to make my own stuff,
but,unfortunately, it is not the case.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

If I had the time and.. well honestly the energy *I'm about to curl up on the couch for a nap* I'd try to find those sites for you. I know some people on here make stuff, and I know there are a few sites that have been strewn around that you can find rat toys and accessories and stuff from


----------



## Julia_Austen (Mar 4, 2010)

I would really appreciate some info
as I was not very lucky to find any good stuff
myself.
Curl up for a nap...
I can only dream of that. I 've got
a little less that 4 hours to spend
at work.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

I only manage to sleep maybe 10 minutes to 30. When I can get ahold of my besty I'll see what sites she has or knows of that could help. Have you also tried looking on Ebay? We got most of our hammock/tube sets and such from a person who makes and sells them on Ebay

Will try to get back to you soon


----------

